# New DC Map!



## crewsk (Nov 1, 2005)

We had a little problem with the other map so here is a new one for everyone. Be sure you Zoom in before you pinpoint your location. To list yourself, just click on your location & fill out the little box that pops up. 

DC Map


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool, I like this one better! ) Thanks Crewsk!


----------



## jkath (Nov 1, 2005)

Much better, Crewsk! I can't wait to see how full it gets!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 1, 2005)

MJ deserves all the credit! He found it, I just put it here.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2005)

Pretty dang cool!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 1, 2005)

AHA!! I seeeee youuuuuuu!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2005)

lol!  Cute texasgirl!!


----------



## hellschef (Nov 1, 2005)

wow i pinpointed my house thats pretty cool! good job, even found friends and relatives!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## cara (Nov 1, 2005)

I feel a bit lonely over there... *lol*


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2005)

I think I found myself.........


----------



## wasabi (Nov 1, 2005)

*I think I found myself twice. I double posted. MJ, can you vote one of the Wasabis off the island?*


----------



## crewsk (Nov 1, 2005)

I fixed it for you wasabi!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 1, 2005)

Mahalo, Crewsk.


----------



## middie (Nov 1, 2005)

can you see me now ?
good


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 1, 2005)

Great job!  Thanks!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 1, 2005)

Sooooo cool! I just aimed as best I could for my area in Ireland, I think I got pretty close


----------



## corazon (Nov 2, 2005)

oops.  I kind of ran over pdswife.  Is there a way I can fix it?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 2, 2005)

This is much better Crewsk & MJ!! 
That's the way ah ha ah ha I like it ah ha ah ha... 

However I was in one of those hasty modes and I clicked rather a little too far north to Rome... Probably it is not a big deal but it kinda bugs me as I KNOW it is pointing to somewhere in Tuscany... can I move it down ever so slightly?


----------



## crewsk (Nov 2, 2005)

Corazon & urmaniac, I'll delete them for you so you can put yourselves where you need to be.


----------



## jkath (Nov 2, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *I think I found myself twice. I double posted. MJ, can you vote one of the Wasabis off the island?*


 
   




			
				corazon90 said:
			
		

> oops. I kind of ran over pdswife. ...


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2005)

i was having problems with the zoom. can you delete me ?


----------



## crewsk (Nov 2, 2005)

Middie, you have been deleted.


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2005)

thank you !


----------



## crewsk (Nov 2, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2005)

oooh i'm going to look for my dad's house !


----------



## crewsk (Nov 2, 2005)

It doesn't zoom in close enough in my area for me to find my house but I was able to find my church & the elementary school I went to.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2005)

Rats!  I love Maidrite and want to be close to him, but he is on top of me on the map!  No one can see how cute and adorable I am!   

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Rats!   No one can see how cute and adorable I am!
> 
> Barbara


We don't need a little icon to see that


----------



## middie (Nov 4, 2005)

Rats! I love Maidrite and want to be close to him, but he is on top of me on the map


go get a room you two !!!!!!!! lmbo


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> go get a room you two !!!!!!!! lmbo


 

Middie, you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

help!

i tried to paste an icon, it shows up, but there's no name. i did it again, same thing.
crewsk, can you delete me, and maybe tell me what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2005)

I can delete you but as far as what you're doing wrong, I have no clue!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

k, thanks, i'll try it again. soon, there'll be bucky's all over nj.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2005)

OH THE HORROR!!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> help!
> 
> i tried to paste an icon, it shows up, but there's no name. i did it again, same thing.


 
I figured out the problem!! If you use a word with an apostrophe, it puts a / mark in it & for some reason that won't let it show up. Try not using something with an apostrophe. Whew, that took the last few brain cells I had!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't forget to check out Antarctica!   

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Don't forget to check out Antarctica!
> 
> Barbara


 
OK, this is so bad that I'm embarrassed to post it! I can't find Antarctica!!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2005)

Nevermind, I found it!


----------



## middie (Nov 4, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> k, thanks, i'll try it again. soon, there'll be bucky's all over nj.


 
bucky if it makes you feel any better i had about 5 middie's all over northeast ohio


----------



## wasabi (Nov 4, 2005)

I had two Wasabis in the pacific ocean.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I had two Wasabis in the pacific ocean.


They must have been surfing!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Nov 5, 2005)

*Yep, cawabunga dude.*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 5, 2005)

*OMG!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who is GREENIE in GREENLAND!!?*


----------



## middie (Nov 5, 2005)

who's in antarctica ??


----------



## licia (Nov 5, 2005)

The map looks like I'm closer to Cuba than I actually am.  Glad of that! Florida isn't visible at all without zooming. Was it cloudcover or are we actually that invisible?


----------



## MJ (Nov 7, 2005)

Crewsk posted a sticky of the DC map in the Intro and Birthday forum so I am going to unstick this one.

*Secret* Andy R has plans for a new and improved map for DC! Don't tell anyone or quote me please. Kitchenelf would go thru the roof if she knew I told you guys!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 7, 2005)

map? huh? Im missing something.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks MJ!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

I can't get the name bubbles to come up anymore, when I point to an icon. Maybe it's this computer at work, I don't know.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmmm... I don't know texasgirl, they're all coming up on my end.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

It's probably my computer. It's a little slow sometimes. I need more memory.


----------

